# netbeans 3.6 läuft nicht mehr richtig



## stfighter01 (15. Jan 2006)

AAAAHHHHHH
wahnsinnig werd!!!!!!

hab mir netbeans 4.1 gezogen und installiert.
daraufhin gabs nur probleme mit diesem projektbezogenen scheissdreck.
hab mein projekt einfach nicht mehr vernünftig zum laufen gebracht.
davon abgesehen ist dieses projektsystem einfach nur dämlich!!!

ok zurück zu netbeans 3.6 -> und siehe da es funktioniert natürlich nicht.
sämtliche eigene packages und klassen werden nicht mehr gefunden.
der classpath in der systemsteuerung ist aber korrekt und die packages sind auch ordnungsgemäß definiert.
(hab seit dem letzten funktionierenden build ja auch nix mehr geändert)


deinstallieren hilft nicht weil netbeans seine konfig irgendwo abspeichert ( K.A. wo! )
kann man das ding irgendwie vernünftig deinstallieren od. neu konfigurieren od. die ganze sache sonst irgendwie in den griff bekommen?


wenn meine guis nicht alle in netbeans .form daten gescheichert wären dann stünde einem umstieg auf einen anderen editor ja nix im weg, aber so...  :roll: 

hab jetzt 3 tage nur gedownloaded, geupdatet und wieder alles rückgängig gemacht
und noch immer funkt nix.

bin schon fast am platzen  :bloed: 

und ja ich weiss: never tuch a running system.


bitte bitte bitte helft mir, da stecken schon monate an arbeit drinnen und die gui jetzt noch manuell zu editieren -> argh!!!


----------



## André Uhres (15. Jan 2006)

NetBeans Konfiguration: C:\Documents and Settings\Uhres André\.netbeans
Im Ordner .netbeans da steht pro version ein Ordner. Kann man einfach löschen um die default Konfiguration zu erhalten.


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Jan 2006)

NetBeans legt Daten unter
_C:\Programme\NetBeansx.x_
ab.

Außerdem unter
_C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\<User>\.netBeans\x.x_

Eine Deinstallation im Software-Bereich in der Systemsteuerung sollte einer Neuinstallation vorangehen.
Danach kannst du die o.a. Verzeichnisse nach Überbleibseln checken.
Notfalls auch mal die Registry durchsuchen.


----------



## stfighter01 (15. Jan 2006)

uff danke, hat geklappt

keine ahnung was da faul war und warum, aber jetzt funktionierts   
jedenfalls hab ich erst mal genug vom updaten  :autsch: 

schade nur das netbeans mit seinem neuen projektierungssystem dem einzelanwender das leben nur unnötig schwer macht 
der direkte zugriff aufs filesystem ist halt doch übersichtlicher und besser zu editieren.


mfg stfighter (werd mal die kraftausdrücke in der ersten post ein wenig zurückstutzen    )


----------



## Roar (15. Jan 2006)

stfighter01 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> schade nur das netbeans mit seinem neuen projektierungssystem dem einzelanwender das leben nur unnötig schwer macht
> der direkte zugriff aufs filesystem ist halt doch übersichtlicher und besser zu editieren.



schmarrn  ich kenn jedenfalls keine ide, egal für welche sprache, die ohne projektgliederung arbeitet, und "neu" ist so ein system auch nicht


----------



## bronks (16. Jan 2006)

stfighter01 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... schade nur das netbeans mit seinem neuen projektierungssystem dem einzelanwender das leben nur unnötig schwer macht
> der direkte zugriff aufs filesystem ist halt doch übersichtlicher und besser zu editieren ...


Erst ab der Version 4.0 wurde NetBeans für mich interessant, weil eben das.


----------

